
Executing survival plan for Jolla - Insalgo
http://insalgo.com/en/products/aidlab
======
Insalgo
We would like to announce launch of Aidlab.

Please read this amazing article which shows how much Jolla needs new projects
at the moment. ([https://together.jolla.com/question/123255/issue-1-jolla-
sur...](https://together.jolla.com/question/123255/issue-1-jolla-survival-
plan-failure-is-not-an-option/)) As we said before
([http://forum.jollausers.com/jolla-news/response-
to-'through-...](http://forum.jollausers.com/jolla-news/response-to-'through-
the-tough-times'/)), we have a plan and we want to follow it by shipping new
unique The Other Half.

We invite you to see Aidlab for yourself:
[http://insalgo.com/en/products/aidlab](http://insalgo.com/en/products/aidlab)

